# DIY wet/dry trickle filter



## aspects

just finished building a low flow sump for bio filtration for one of my exodon tanks. 

standard pvc overflow. (first time making one. usually i just buy the box)










painted and cured










some of the other pipes and valves










first test (check valve still wasn't installed at this point. also, there is no filter in the sump, its just the bucket)


















check valved installed and second test running. (pipes behind the tank where they belong, and bio tower installed)











































looks like the flow is still a little too low to keep the overflow primed without cavitation. but i dont want to go much bigger. hopefully i can get a hold of a couple of slightly larger pumps to see the bare minimum i can get away with.


----------



## aspects

problem solving day:

came home to find one of my exodons swimming in the pipe, so i had to fashion some kind of screen.

cut a piece of eggcrate and shoved it in the pipe. looks small enough so they dont get in there again.










then i attached an airline from the check valve to the venturi of a powerhead inside the tank. this works the same as an aqualifter, to keep air out of the overflow.










also added the spray bar, and uv filter.


----------



## aspects

i needed to raise my tank so i could add another layer of media to my wet/dry, so today i built a 2x6 extension for my cement tank stand. (which is nothing more then a few cinder blocks stacked up.

i picked up this chop saw at a garage sale a couple of years ago for $10. best $10 ive ever spent.



















haven't used my hole saw in a long time. im glad to finally have a use for it again










i almost forgot how awesome these quick grip clamps are. makes my life so much easier.










also moved the UV filter, and incorporated it into the system, so its no longer running of a second pump in the sump.










and finally got it up on the cement blocks, and ran the pipes through the extension.










now to clean up and put the cover back around the stand


----------



## spawn

nice work dude...


----------



## aspects

thanks. i just finished this one recently, and almost immediately started on a new project.

a monster 1 gallon tank. lol


----------



## aspects

well, plans have changed yet again for this tank, and some others, so i have to change up the filtration. im moving the smaller pump to another set up, so the low flow trickle system is out. time to step it up.










450gph ought to do it.


----------

